# New 75G for Sale - Used 75G for Sale - Plano,TX



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

New Oceanic 75G Tank - Stand - Canopy - Light - Trim *all Oak* - All NEW - Never been used once.
$650

Used Oceanview 75G Tank - Stand - Glass Top - Light *Dark Oak* - About 5yrs old.
$300


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

The oceanic can be delivered.

The oceanview must be picked up. They are in 2 different locations.

Thanks


----------



## Glostik (Jan 7, 2006)

Please help me clear these out, I have a 120 waiting to be set up next to my 150.

I will entertain reasonable offers.


----------

